# what is safest means of raising a water heater



## joank (Apr 2, 2010)

Sometimes I get water etc. in my cellar. I will probably have to get a new gas heater since mine was installed in 1997. Do they sell anything that can lift the heater up higher?

.


----------



## easymike29 (Jun 20, 2014)

Watts Galvanized Steel Water Heater Stand-S-22 at The Home Depot


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Anything you can get under it while keeping the even balance. Shims,rubber pads, maybe even cinder or concrete blocks.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

What's the floor made of?

BG


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm with Corday, blocks or similar, they won't rust out or rot away. For the price of any 'made for' solution, you could raise the water heater 20ft using blocks.


----------



## joank (Apr 2, 2010)

The floor is made of concrete


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

joank said:


> The floor is made of concrete


That's what we figured when you mentioned the basement.


----------

